# Sad news



## kweinert (Dec 22, 2019)

Stumpy Nubs just posted over on Facebook that Charles passed yesterday evening.

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2019)

That's is indeed sad!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2019)

My condolences go out to all who knew, admired and loved him.
He was a great guy. I loved his videos. Real down to earth guy....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 22, 2019)

Just saw that as well. The man could lay a finish and was great teacher. Rest easy Charles


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a shame, we lost a good man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

First off, let me say I feel a bit strange saying this. It seems ghoulish and slightly opportunistic to post this, but from the sounds of it his family could use the help.

Anyone that lives close enough please go to the sale of Charles tools and great wood that will really help his family, the sale is on the 28th & 29th of December to help raise money for the family. Hopefully, we will see some of you there. 2821 N. VALLEY PIKE HARRISONBURG, VA 22802

This was posted on FB.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm trying to figure who he was. I hate to hear that. I'm about 3 hours away. I'm going to try and get up there.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 22, 2019)

Tony said:


> First off, let me say I feel a bit strange saying this. It seems ghoulish and slightly opportunistic to post this, but from the sounds of it his family could use the help.
> 
> Anyone that lives close enough please go to the sale of Charles tools and great wood that will really help his family, the sale is on the 28th & 29th of December to help raise money for the family. Hopefully, we will see some of you there. 2821 N. VALLEY PIKE HARRISONBURG, VA 22802
> 
> This was posted on FB.


The information about this sale is certainly getting out, Tony. I saw it a few days ago via our turning club.


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm trying to figure who he was. I hate to hear that. I'm about 3 hours away. I'm going to try and get up there.



Read through this particular forum, a lot of it are his answers to questions. New a ton about finishing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 22, 2019)

Saw a few weeks ago that he was ill and was selling off all of his stuff, didn't know he was that bad off. Sad especially before the holiday's.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Dec 26, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I'm trying to figure who he was. I hate to hear that. I'm about 3 hours away. I'm going to try and get up there.



You can also take a look at his site, http://cn-woodworking.com, to get a feel for what he did and what he was about.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Graybeard (Dec 28, 2019)

He sure contributed a lot. His forum here will continue on I'm sure. It might be good to have a permanent sticky of the link to his website at the top of the forum page so he can be reminded of his contributions. Condolences to those he left.


----------

